# Isopods and calcium



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello,
I have ordered termites and noted Charles uses powdered reef calcium.
So for years I have been crushing cuddle bone and eggshells for my Isopods.
What about using reef calcium? I have a five gallon bucket of calcium from bulk reef supply, have reduced my coral population so using very little currently.

Has anyone used reef calcium for Isopods?

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

That the one that uses glucose molecules to complex with the calcium? 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Ed I'm not sure on glucose molecules with the calcium?
I know I add soda ash/ alkalinity to allow the coals to build their skeleton.
Also a dash of magnesium.


----------

